# Wet-to-Dry Smoke Chamber for Lean-Trimmed Meats



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to spread the word to anyone who's looking for healthier ways to cook and eat. If you're wanting leaner meats from your smoker, this method gives very good results in moisture retention, especially with high finished internal temps such as beef brisket, ribs, and pork shoulder cuts for pulled pork. But, it doesn't stop there...click below to learn more:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats

Good health and great smokes to all!

Eric


----------

